# Accord 2013 Audio System Upgrade



## gterrones (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, I've been following the forum for a week, and got a very good idea of what I want for my audio system.

This is my first post, and also, I'm not an english native speaker, so, ur patience will be appreciated.

I DJ'd since '84, till '98 and now just for a hobbie, my full time job doesn't allow me. That being said, I've always loved mobile audio. Tried to have the best audio system (not brands or models) for my hearing taste. Also, tried to not modify or cut my car. But, put a lot of power behind the scenes.....

My current setup in a 2010 Malibu is an Alpine DVD/GPS headunit with a pax-h100 processor. A pdx-9 amp, 4 boston pro60's and a 12" SB L7. Love the IMPRINT setup with my car.

I'm about to recieve my new Honda Accord, and CAN'T change the HU. So, I want to install an Alpine PDA-H800 with the RUX, and keep the rest of my system and sell my alpine HU with the pax-h100 included.

What I'm not sure is about the ANC issue. (BTW, there are still no Metra o Pac radio and speakers harness). So, I'll need to look for wires to make all the connections.

I understand that the volume will be managed by the Rux, is that correct? or can still be controlled by the stock radio?

How do I bypass the ANC?

Is there an issue with the bluetooth incoming calls?

How many of the radio high outputs channels need to be fed to the PAX-h800? can it be just 2, or all the channels?

thanx for the help and time reading this.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

This will help with disabling the ANC in the new accord:

Disable ANC 9th generation accord

Welcome to the forum, I don't post here very often, mostly lurk, but I will be starting an installation in my 2013 Accord in the next month or so as well. I'm just gathering equipment now. Best of luck, hopefully you put up a build log first so I can learn how to do everything before I tear my new car apart .


----------



## LovesMusic (Mar 29, 2012)

Good looking car guys!!

would love to see some pics from the build...Goodluck!


----------



## gterrones (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanx for the link, great info.

I'm getting the car next week, so, I'll have to wait for the next weekend to tore apart my car.

I now get that the ANC is useless, and still keep the Hands Free.

What I still have a doubt is, as there are no harnesses, I have to cut wires, should this be done behind the HU? or before AMP? hhmm...where is the amp?

Does the HU/Steering wheel still control the Volume or has to be through the RUX?

I WILL sure take a lot of pics....usually do, just to be sure when reassembly, all little pieces are back to where they should.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

The amplifier location depends on the model. In the US the EX and lower trim models do not have a stock external amplifier, it is built into the head unit. If your car is the EX-L or higher trim level (ie comes stock with a subwoofer)*** than your car does have a stock external amplifier. It is located behind the glove box on the quarter panel. There is a great video from college hills Honda on YouTube that breaks down how to remove the glovebox, it's super easy. 

***apparently some EX models ship with a subwoofer. If you have a stock sub, you have the amplifier behind the glovebox.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

2013 Honda Accord Sedan - Audio - Official Honda Site

2013 Honda Accord Coupe - Audio - Official Honda Site

The high wattage models have the external amplifiers.


----------

